# Fussybrush comm sleeve's



## 22Racer (Nov 18, 2001)

I thought I would try the Fussybrush comm sleeve's. I was very impressed, I tried 2 monster stocks that the comm was down to .270. Both when they were redone were .305. You could even get a little bigger on some. I tried them out last weekend and wow! They are now my best motors, I am a dealer for Paradigm and Team 1 motors so I have some good ones. I think having the comm a little larger helps, they ran very cool also. It does take a little time and some tools to do but a big savings. If anyone wants to try it I can put a sleeve on for you for $10.00 this will include shipping back to you. It works good on Mod or stock, but the comm can not be chewed up to bad, or burnt up.
E-mail me at [email protected]

Rex Welch


----------



## akrcracer (Oct 1, 2001)

Hi! I'm wondering which solder you are using to solder com sleeves on?


----------



## 22Racer (Nov 18, 2001)

I used some I bought from Mcmaster Carr. The brand name on it Merway, it's a 60-40.
Rex


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

time i measure my comms =)


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

make sure if you dont run one of these at a sanction race.. once you put on the fuzzy it is not legal anymore.. great for the budget racer, or weekly club racer though...


----------



## Sir crashalot (Oct 16, 2001)

Are you saying that ROAR doesn't like it when it's warm and fuzzy.LOL


----------



## 22Racer (Nov 18, 2001)

The ones I did you would have a hard time telling if it was redone. I wouldn't try running one at a Roar race. But any local track shouldn't have a problem with it. Beside's it's only a little savings on a stock motor, but a big savings on a hand wound mod.
Rex


----------

